# Russian or Greek?



## TheTortbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Im planning on getting a new tortoise and im wondering which one better? or is a leopard tortoise better, please help!


----------



## RTfanatic (Mar 7, 2009)

Not a Greek owner, but I've always heard that Russian's have a lot of personality for the smaller torts (less than 10 inches for the most part). They're pretty active and they are diggers but for the most part won't tunnel under your house. Leopards are affordable compared to other mellow large tortoises and won't do a whole lot of digging compared to a Sulcata. Those are among the reasons I have Russians and Leopards.


----------



## techiegrl (Mar 7, 2009)

Leopards also do not hibernate, so you have to have ample room either indoors during the winter or an outside enclosure that contains heat and lights


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

TheTortbaby, some Greeks do not hibernate either and others do. I have non hibernating Greeks and Love them. I have fostered a Russian for a short time and found it to be quite personable. Each species has specific need regarding habitat, diet, health concerns, etc. If you decide to get a Leo, Russian or Greek and have another species please do not mix them. To decide which tort is right for you, Please, research the differences in the three first before you make any decisions. Here are some links to get you started.

http://www.russiantortoise.org/index.htm
http://africantortoise.com/leopard_tortoise.htm
http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/iberacare.htm


----------



## TheTortbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

Well i have decided to get a russian tortoise, thanks.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tortbaby, that was quick. I think you will be very happy with a Russian.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 8, 2009)

Another factor you need to consider is buying a captive bred (cb) tortoise vs. a wild caught (wc) tortoise. The russian torts you may find in a pet store (such as Petco) are usually wc, and will tend to be more likely to carry parasites as well as being more susceptible to illness. They will also be over 4 inches by law. Some smaller non-chain pet stores may carry db torts, but they are definitely rare. More likely you'd need to go through a breeder. Getting a cb tort, it is likely to be younger as breeders only want to raise them so long due to cost, but sometimes you can find an older hatchling or yearling/juvenile. For a first time tort owner, an older tort is usually recommended as there is quite a learning curve and hatchlings are very fragile. Sadly, we have many stories on this board of hatchlings dying.

I encourage you to research the topic and make your own decision. All of us here would be happy to help you find a cb russian tort. 

I have a russian tort and he is amazingly personable and friendly, and we enjoy having him as part of our family.


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had all 3 and cant say one is better then another. I really liked my russians, great personality and hardy. Greeks were fun to own becuase they were very interesting to watch, also a pretty hardy species. My leopard is active and runs around a lot, i dont know if all leos are like this but its very fun to watch. 

Question is how much room do you have, do you want a smaller species or bigger one. And do you want one that hibernates or not.


----------



## Oogie (Mar 10, 2009)

check around for a local tortoise rescue/society...the ones near me have TONS of russians available. usually, they'll have been looked over by a vet. you might be able to get it for free or a small donation or a one time membership fee to a society (around $25). 

if you are in the states, check out this http://www.tortoise.org/ ...it's specifically for California, but they may have referrals for other states.


----------

